# Need help TV/BB/Phone costs



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi guys, well I could really do with some advice here, its more actually for my parents as in my opinion they are paying way way way over the odds for what we have and I'm trying to save us some money.

So at the moment we have Sky+ HD downstairs and I have normal sky upstairs.
Total cost £68.50

The we have Virgin BB XXL and phone XL which is £37.00

So basic monthly cost is £105.00

Now this isn't the bad bit, I have shown them that if we go all virgin for the VIP package we could get 2 V+ HD boxes, keep the same 30meg BB and upgrade the phone and it could cost £95 per month, so a £10 saving or so.

But, where things start to get silly is the phone bill, our phone bill regularly hits £150 per month, now I find this just ridiculous, I have an Iphone, I am constantly on the internet, send about 30 texts per day and probably a few hundred minutes per month and I hardly make a dent in the £180 of credit I get per month for my contract. I don't think it has ever got below £130 remaining, this contract costs me £17 per month.

Now most of these calls are from my mum to my sister, now I have really really tried to get them into skype but my sister just cannot justify internet at the moment apparently so as annoying as it is, that is not an option, even though it would be free, but unfortunately, not a option

So, a mobile phone on a contract similar to mine would be perfect right? apparently not, mum doesn't want a contract phone, she has a £10 nokia that she tops up but hardly uses it :/

So, what the hell can I do to sort this out, most of my friends say their phone bills are £20-30, some not even that, and it really pains me to see my parents think that nothing can be done and paying £100+ a month is normal just on calls alone, so basically its £200 per month for sky, bb and phone, its ludacris.

My mum phoned virgin and asked what could be done and apparently there is nothing they can do apart from downgrade our package, but this won't help as she still uses the house phone like mad!!

So is there any other ways I can get calls between mum and sister cheaper without getting a contract phone? is there any normal top up sim's that maybe get free calls to one other number? literally, I reckon 70% of our bill is mum dialling my sister and I'm convinced something can be done.


Any help at all would be immensely appreciated.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Where is your sister based ? In Uk or Abroad ?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

UK, infact about 15 miles away:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

So including the phone bill it costs £250 month for telly and phone! Ouch!

Well, you could junk the sky and by a freeview box instead..either std or HD, with or without recording ability. (HD box with recording ability is about £180). Also, with the std sky, I am pretty sure that once your 12 month contract is up, you can cancel, keep the box and still get most of the channels.

The only thing I would add is that the satilitte freeeview HD content and range of channels is a bit limited. There was freeview from sky at one point, which might offer better channel coverage..


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

So shes lives in UK

So why isnt your mum using virgin or sky free calling ?

or is she calling her on her mobile ?

am sure you can reduce all this


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm sure Virgin do a free call package for about £8.50 p.c.m.


----------

